# Looking for a furry WoW Guild.



## SkyKitsune (Apr 9, 2010)

After moving to 3rd shift I die a little inside everytime I see my guild killing new raid bosses or getting achievements, so its time for a new change. I'm looking for a guild of furries in World of Warcraft, preferably one that raids from time to time, but not a deal breaker. Ill transfer servers so anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Apr 9, 2010)

Why furry?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

I doubt a functional, raiding, all-furry guild exists in WoW.


----------



## SkyKitsune (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I doubt a functional, raiding, all-furry guild exists in WoW.



unfortunetly true, but since my hours are now up all night sleep all day I dont do much raiding any way. Id be happy with just a guild to hang out in thats mostly if not all furries ^^;

And it occurs to me that a character reference sheet might come in handy.
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Greymane&cn=Gnarr


----------



## Attaman (Apr 10, 2010)

There'd "Bought the Farm" which is a guild based on Katbox, but since I neither play WoW nor have any intention of joining up with the guild, I can't give any personal yays or nays to it.  They do commit themselves to raids now and then, however, and they seemingly are at least somewhat active.  Don't know which server, you'd probably be best joining the Katbox forum if you are interested in the Guild and then taking a look into the Bought the Farm subforum.  

But as others have said, why Furry?  I mean, I know it's fun to hang out with fellow hobbyists, but I can't think of much to do in a Furry WoW guild to "hang out" with that you can't already do in an IRC channel.


----------

